# bmp studio -->  Win 32 anwendung ???



## mikosch (1. Januar 2003)

Hallo an alle und ein FROHES NEUES.

Hab mir grade bei kazaa "BMP Studio" gesaugt. (.exe-Datei)
Wenn ich die Datei ausführen möchte,
sagt mein Compi: "BMP STUDIO ist keine zulässige win32 Anwendung!"

Funzt also nicht.   Warum schreibt der sowas, und was meint er damit.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Friedrich Engels (26. Januar 2003)

mmhhh... ich will ja nichts sagen, aber könnte es sein, dass es sich nicht um die richtige datei handelt?! :error:
ich weiss ja nicht ob es dir schon untergekommen ist aber es gibt etwas, das nennt man "FAKES" :> . Das ist wenn ein böser mensch einfach einer datei einen namen gibt der garnicht dem inhalt der datei entspricht...

ich weiss , schon schlimm...
ausserdem kommt es manchmal beim filesharen vor, dass die datei einfach beschädigt ist... ist dir das schonmal in den sinn gekommen?

Wie wärs denn wenn du dir die original version besorgst, nur mal so als tipp...


-F. 


PS: :denken: tut manchmal ganz gut


----------

